# Boris the Bunny (Knit)



## Gypsycream

Lovely Designer1234 asked if I would like to host another KP Workshop, of course I agreed, we had such fun with the panda workshop 

So I've designed Boris the Bunny especially and with Easter looming I thought it would be a fun knit 

**This listing is on at a special price of £2.65/$4.00 for 2 weeks only** Special price finishes on Monday 16th February 2015 when it will revert to the full price of £3.50/$5.50.
Boris the Bunny has maybe eaten too many Easter eggs because hes tubby bunny. His legs and body are knitted as one piece. Once sewn, a seam from the inside leg to the outer leg is stitched to form hip joints, this makes him a flexible bunny who can sit and stand, making him very huggable.

Sitting he measures 12 inches/30cms, standing he measures 18 inches/46cms.

Choices of ear styles are included with the directions, either straight or lop ears.

Boris is knitted flat and assembled. Included in the pattern is a very detailed step by step assembly guide to help you to create a lovely cuddly bunny. It may be a good idea to print just the pattern directions and save the assembly guide to view on screen if and when necessary or it will drink your ink and eat your paper.

If you would like to join in the fun of the Workshop this is the link with all the necessary information:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316581-1.html#6795098

You can purchase Boris for this special price, whether you want to join the workshop or not from:
http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/221019114/boris-the-bunny?

OR:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boris-the-bunny (I don't sell via Ravelry for many reasons but there are further links on this posting)


----------



## knitnanny

Another super cute design....thank you!


----------



## mollyannhad

Love your bunnies!


----------



## lafranciskar

Pat, he is adorable and the workshop will be great fun! Perfect for Easter gifts for the grandkids! Thanks for another great pattern and hosting another workshop.


----------



## vjh1530

You are amazing! I love that bunny, how adorable! Just in time for Easter, too.


----------



## Maryannee

Ooh, ooh! Way too cute. Hippity hoppity! Here I come! Another sweet pattern. Thanks, Gypsycream.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you  I promise he's a fun knit!, I only have 3 or 4 here (ummm)!


----------



## amudaus

Oh Pat thank you so very much. How wonderful this little warren of Bunnies look.Looking forward to another fantastic work shop. Your work is always such a pleasure to view and brings so much joy.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Oh Pat thank you so very much. How wonderful this little warren of Bunnies look.Looking forward to another fantastic work shop. Your work is always such a pleasure to view and brings so much joy.


Thank you Maureen xxx Did you check your email account this morning?


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh! Isn't Boris lovely!!! Of course I'm in for the workshop!!! Can't wait!


----------



## JoRae

Soooooo cute.


----------



## nitchik

So adorable! I just downloaded this pattern, thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream

nitchik said:


> So adorable! I just downloaded this pattern, thanks.


Thank you


----------



## Bobglory

Oh myyyyy I love him! Of course I had to have him. Just purchased and downloaded!

He is going to be sooooo much fun!

Gigi


----------



## Knittingkitty

So cute, love his "fur", so shiny and smooth, his russian name made me smile!


----------



## Gypsycream

Knittingkitty said:


> So cute, love his "fur", so shiny and smooth, his russian name made me smile!


Ah well there is a story behind his name  #1 son went on holiday and left me in charge of his dwarf lop eared bunny, Boris, and he sort of died! Of course I felt terrible but to be fair he was a very old bunny. So I text my son and said that Boris seemed a bit quiet. He text back and said he was probably shy of me.

So the next day I text and said Boris wasn't moving a lot. He text back and said perhaps he was hot.

Then I met his flight and I whispered to his wife that Boris has sadly passed and I was worried about telling #1 son. His wife wasn't overtly upset and said not to worry, #1 was kind of expecting it.

I did feel pretty bad that poor Boris met his end on my watch


----------



## chris kelly

Finally!!! Goodness me, I love your Boris the Bunny, Pat. Both ears look wonderful and it will be interesting to see which ones would be favoured. We should now have a whole warren full of Bunnies in all different colours and they'll soon dig tunnels under the Knitting Paradise site.!. I love your story about his namesake, He is a perfect substitute, so has #1 son got one of your special ones yet? Or Rowan and Poppy? I love him Pat and have got one on my needles now. Thank you.


----------



## raqeth

He is ADORABLE!!!! I have been checking every day (well. Quite a few times a day) I can't wait to start one! 
I am in!!


----------



## Gypsycream

raqeth said:


> He is ADORABLE!!!! I have been checking every day (well. Quite a few times a day) I can't wait to start one!
> I am in!!


Thank you  so pleased you are going to join the workshop!!


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> Ah well there is a story behind his name  #1 son went on holiday and left me in charge of his dwarf lop eared bunny, Boris, and he sort of died! Of course I felt terrible but to be fair he was a very old bunny. So I text my son and said that Boris seemed a bit quiet. He text back and said he was probably shy of me.
> 
> So the next day I text and said Boris wasn't moving a lot. He text back and said perhaps he was hot.
> 
> Then I met his flight and I whispered to his wife that Boris has sadly passed and I was worried about telling #1 son. His wife wasn't overtly upset and said not to worry, #1 was kind of expecting it.
> 
> I did feel pretty bad that poor Boris met his end on my watch


What a sad story about the origin of Boris's name! I would have had great difficulty in telling my son that Boris had died!

You have designed such a cute Bunny, Pat and I am looking forward to the Workshop!


----------



## Gypsycream

It was difficult Letitia, even though he was a grown man when it happened.

So pleased you are joining the workshop


----------



## tintin63

Another great pattern Pat. I've added him to my toy list, I will be around for the workshop but not sure I've enough of the right stuff to make him just yet and I'm on a ban - can't buy more yarn until I've made a dent in what I've got (it is a bit out of control at the moment  ) I could make him in non fur so its still a maybe. x


----------



## Gypsycream

I made one in plain Aran and loved the look, he had that old fashioned traditional quality about him lol!


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> I made one in plain Aran and loved the look, he had that old fashioned traditional quality about him lol!


I've got cream Aran but no brown, I'll have a dig and see what I come up with.  It will be an Easter present for an 9mth old so not sure about the eyes either, I may have to embroider them too.


----------



## Gypsycream

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## kiwiannie

What beautiful,adorable bunnies. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting

yeah!!!! yarn is ready!!! pattern is purchased!!! can't wait to get home from work and start!!!
Thanks Pat!


----------



## Linda333

I purchased the pattern and signed up for the class. I want to purchase the Ice eyelash yarn. When I go to the web site, I see eyelash, eyelash 100 gr, smooth eyelash, and long eyelash. Which one should I purchase? What other ice yarn would you recommend for your bears? I have made several of your patterns. I have been using fun fur but I do not like the length of the "lash."

Thanks!


----------



## knittingnanna19

Gorgeous.


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda333 said:


> I purchased the pattern and signed up for the class. I want to purchase the Ice eyelash yarn. When I go to the web site, I see eyelash, eyelash 100 gr, smooth eyelash, and long eyelash. Which one should I purchase? What other ice yarn would you recommend for your bears? I have made several of your patterns. I have been using fun fur but I do not like the length of the "lash."
> 
> Thanks!


Linda I can recommend either of these: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash_100gr

Beware of the Long Eyelash, its lovely but you will need a bigger needle size and you don't get as much yardage to the gram. The smooth eyelash is also lovely, again watch your yardage and you will need to wind it into balls. I have had a couple of skeins that were full of knots so don't feel I can recommend it.

But the above are really great


----------



## Gypsycream

cinknitting said:


> yeah!!!! yarn is ready!!! pattern is purchased!!! can't wait to get home from work and start!!!
> Thanks Pat!


Are you going to join us in the workshop or go it alone? Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Linda333

Thanks, Pat. I will place my order as soon as I finish here.


----------



## SouthernGirl

now that is really cute


----------



## Rainebo

Pat, Boris is so adorable! Much success with your new workshop! :-D


----------



## Gypsycream

Rainebo said:


> Pat, Boris is so adorable! Much success with your new workshop! :-D


Thank you Lorraine


----------



## CBratt

Adorable! Just purchased my pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream

CBratt said:


> Adorable! Just purchased my pattern!


Thank you


----------



## laurie4

ohhhh my gosh another project I can't reject lol, he is just so adorable will make him for sure, thanks Pat


----------



## chris kelly

Linda333 said:


> I purchased the pattern and signed up for the class. I want to purchase the Ice eyelash yarn. When I go to the web site, I see eyelash, eyelash 100 gr, smooth eyelash, and long eyelash. Which one should I purchase? What other ice yarn would you recommend for your bears? I have made several of your patterns. I have been using fun fur but I do not like the length of the "lash."
> 
> Thanks!


Can I just suggest something. I knitted the Big Panda in LONG eyelash when Pat held the Panda Workshop. The yarn was an absolute pickle to use. There is very little yardage on each skein and it took me longer to comb the lashes through, than to knit the Panda. If you have got lots of money for the amount of yarn you need, a lot of patience and a good strong arm for brushing the eyelashes, then go for it and let me tell you, it will look fabulous. I would love to see some long-furred Boris Bunnies. My daughter used to have a light grey long furred lop-eared bunny which shone like silver. He was beautiful. I can't wait for this Workshop to start now.


----------



## CBratt

Where do you purchase such yarn?


----------



## Gypsycream

CBratt said:


> Where do you purchase such yarn?


Its this one http://www.yarn-paradise.com/long_eyelash but please take care, its very hard work!!


----------



## samdog13

raqeth said:


> He is ADORABLE!!!! I have been checking every day (well. Quite a few times a day) I can't wait to start one!
> I am in!!


Me too! My first Gypsycream pattern. I have just purchased your pattern and can't wait to dig in. Yarn shopping here I come.


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> Me too! My first Gypsycream pattern. I have just purchased your pattern and can't wait to dig in. Yarn shopping here I come.


Yay!! Thank you


----------



## DonnieK

Now I have a dilemma! Do I make this for Maxwell's birthday or for his first Easter??????? Oh my oh my!! Decisions, decisions, decisions! Maybe I will do him two.......one for his birthday and another for Easter. Afterall, a little boy can never have too many rabbits! See ya'll on the Workshop!


----------



## lafranciskar

DonnieK said:


> Now I have a dilemma! Do I make this for Maxwell's birthday or for his first Easter??????? Oh my oh my!! Decisions, decisions, decisions! Maybe I will do him two.......one for his birthday and another for Easter. Afterall, a little boy can never have too many rabbits! See ya'll on the Workshop!


DonnieK that sounds like a plan. After all you need to make one with upright ears and one with lop years anyways!


----------



## nab

Boris is so cute. I have my pattern and yarn. I should be done with my current project by the time the class starts. I have been waiting patiently ever since I heard you were going to do a workshop. I just love you and your patterns. I bet you are already working on your next creation. 
Love & hugs
Nickie


----------



## samdog13

I posed this query to Pat previously but here it goes again. I am unsure about knitting in eyelash yarn for my first pattern, and was considering another type of yarn - I see that ICE eyelash is a super bulky with recommended size 10 needles - and the Boris pattern uses size 4 needles. I would like to substitute a super bulky chenille or acrylic type yarn instead. Should I look for one with the same gauge (16 stitches and 26 rows on 10 cm x 10 cm (4' x 4') and use the smaller needles - or how do I compare to ensure that Boris will turn out correctly? Please wise heads help me so I am on the right path to start.


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> I posed this query to Pat previously but here it goes again. I am unsure about knitting in eyelash yarn for my first pattern, and was considering another type of yarn - I see that ICE eyelash is a super bulky with recommended size 10 needles - and the Boris pattern uses size 4 needles. I would like to substitute a super bulky chenille or acrylic type yarn instead. Should I look for one with the same gauge (16 stitches and 26 rows on 10 cm x 10 cm (4' x 4') and use the smaller needles - or how do I compare to ensure that Boris will turn out correctly? Please wise heads help me so I am on the right path to start.


lol! what are you like??? I'm sure we've had this conversation via pm's  I would advise you to steer clear of the super bulky angel, you will create a huge bunny, unless you really want a huge bunny of course! Plain yarn works fine with this bunny but please (for my sanity) use a worsted weight for your first one 

But if you really want to use bulky then adjust the needle size to suit, whatever the ball band suggests try coming down 2 sizes, if its too uncomfortable to knit go up a size.

Below is my plain bunny, OK its blue, the light was bad I thought I picked up grey lol!


----------



## tintin63

samdog13 said:


> I posed this query to Pat previously but here it goes again. I am unsure about knitting in eyelash yarn for my first pattern, and was considering another type of yarn - I see that ICE eyelash is a super bulky with recommended size 10 needles - and the Boris pattern uses size 4 needles. I would like to substitute a super bulky chenille or acrylic type yarn instead. Should I look for one with the same gauge (16 stitches and 26 rows on 10 cm x 10 cm (4' x 4') and use the smaller needles - or how do I compare to ensure that Boris will turn out correctly? Please wise heads help me so I am on the right path to start.


Personally I would avoid the long eyelash yarn until you are more familiar with Pat's patterns. I would go for a yarn that comes out as Aran/worsted weight and that should be okay and come out around the same size.


----------



## yona

So adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Now I have a dilemma! Do I make this for Maxwell's birthday or for his first Easter??????? Oh my oh my!! Decisions, decisions, decisions! Maybe I will do him two.......one for his birthday and another for Easter. Afterall, a little boy can never have too many rabbits! See ya'll on the Workshop!


So pleased you can join us this time Donnie  Quite made my day!!


----------



## samdog13

Thanks Pat for your patience and to you and tintin63 for your prompt replies. I now understand and will go with a worsted. Much easier on everyone's sanity this way. Don't want a huge bunny.


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> Thanks Pat for your patience and to you and tintin63 for your prompt replies. I now understand and will go with a worsted. Much easier on everyone's sanity this way. Don't want a huge bunny.


----------



## tat'sgran

A winner to be sure Pat.. love the yarn and the design is adorable with both lop and straight ears.. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## wonderfulewe

Such a cute pattern I'm ready to give it a try Downloaded the pattern and ready to search for the perfect yarn. Any suggestions?


----------



## peacefulknitter

Oh!, so cute and cuddly....I would love to make him.


----------



## Gypsycream

wonderfulewe said:


> Such a cute pattern I'm ready to give it a try Downloaded the pattern and ready to search for the perfect yarn. Any suggestions?


If you are going to use eyelash I can only suggest Ice Yarn Eyelash, its what I normally use.

If you wanted a plain bunny I think cotton would be lovely, but I would suggest you use Aran/Worsted weight


----------



## wonderfulewe

Thank you, I'm going to give it a try with the eyelash yarn. Looking forward to the workshop as I have admired your work for a long time.


----------



## amudaus

I dont think you will be disappointed with the EyeLash yarn, it is lovely to knit with.Pat's patterns are so well written and every detail explained that you will soon be able to use an assortment of different yarns and needle sizes.Good Luck with your Boris Bunny. :thumbup:


----------



## sheilaeite

Very nice.

Mama


----------



## joyce from Indiana

I'm so excited for this workshop. I have 2 grandchildren who will be very excited to receive this bunny. I hope I can do him justice.


----------



## CU Volunteer

I too just purchased the pattern. Have made other wonderful Gypsycream animals. Hzve been busy replacing coat zippers for a local charity so knitting this darling rabbit will be a very welcome change of pace.
Thank you Pat for this wonderful pattern and the KAL


----------



## craftymatt2

just to darn cute, got him, cant wait to make him, thank you so much. You are one talented woman.


----------



## jeannietta

Just ordered the pattern. I'm in. Need to decide on the yarn. Any suggestions as to color?


----------



## Gypsycream

Please all make sure you are following the workshop thread that I posted on the first page, don't want any of you to get lost 

Jeannietta, let your imagination run wild lol! Although I like the light coloured bunnies.


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you so much Pat for this adorable new bunny! Closing this one up now as it's reached the 5 page limit. I hope everyone has a wonderful workshop and I can't wait to see the parade of bunnies


----------

